
Snapchat Raises $175 Million from Fidelity at Same $16 Billion Valuation - cryptoz
http://recode.net/2016/03/03/snapchat-raises-175-million-from-fidelity-at-same-16-billion-valuation/
======
meeper16
Someone needs to really value snapchat from a technology perspective, not
intersecting MAUs with youtube, twitter and facebook.

